# JMonkey Textur nicht ganz angezeigt



## Tokolosh (21. Sep 2011)

Hallo, bei manchen .obj Files werden meine Texturen unvollständig angezeigt. Es wird also nur ein Teil der Texturen angezeigt, somit kann das kein Fehler sein. Das komische ist, das z.B. das Cockpit meines Flugzeugs perfekt geht, nur die Flügel werden ohne Textur angezeigt. Alle Modelle sind mit der mtl File gespeichert. Weiß jemand wie man das Problem löst...


----------



## Landei (21. Sep 2011)

Ich denke, du solltest besser im JME-Forum nachfragen. Eventuell hilft das den Leuten, ihre Import-Klassen zu reparieren.


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Sep 2011)

Vielleicht sind die UV bei deinen Flügeln verkehrt eingelesen.


----------



## Tokolosh (22. Sep 2011)

Hy, ist nicht mehr so wichtig, hab die Engine gewechselt. Arbeite jetzt mit JPCT. Meine Objekte konnten nicht richtig konvertiert werden. Musste also meine .obj file mit Milkshape einlesen und wieder als .objexportieren. Dann ging alles normal^^..


----------

